
Google’s Making Its Own Chips Now. Time for Intel to Freak Out - jonbaer
http://www.wired.com/2016/05/googles-making-chips-now-time-intel-freak/
======
gjvc
"People who are really serious about software should make their own hardware."
\-- Alan Kay

